# Best program to burn CDs?



## SnowBum

Ok, not sure which forum to put this in but I guess it can go here (admin can move it to proper forum if this isnt it). I want to burn backup copys of my CDs to keep in my truck and im not sure which program to get for this. Want something easy and fast.

BTW If your wondering why I want to burn my CDs its because in the truck they get scratched after awhile and its possible they'll get stolen. (BTW something free would be great, if I have to buy it I guess that wouldnt be too big a problem though).

Thanks.


----------



## Fr4665

id go with Nero Burning Rom (costs $$) dont know of a free tool but thers also Roxio Easy CD Creator. All these programs have trials. CloneCD is also good


----------



## K-B

I second Fr4665 on Nero Burning Rom. I use it and it's really good. I've never tried a free burning software, i'm sure someone here knows of a couple titles. try googling "free cd burning software" and see what it brings up


----------



## johnwill

Here are some free alternatives.

DeepBurner

CDburnerXP

ImgBurn

BurnAtOnce


----------



## zpearldrummerz

correct me if i'm wrong, but i believe with windows xp it has burning plugins built into it with windows media player. I'm not exactly sure though because i personaly use nero. roxio is also a good, and pretty cheap alternative


----------



## johnwill

Windows has basic CD burning capability, but even the free applications have much more capability. ISO images come to mind... :smile:


----------



## SnowBum

Thanks guys, gonna check out those and see which I like best.


----------

